# ARE FIREMOUTHS REALLY THAT SHY?



## Williamleigh (Aug 20, 2009)

are they?


----------



## livewireumd (Jun 5, 2009)

mine was shy in the tank by himself... then I put some dithers in and he still hid in his cave all day... then I put a Con in with him and now he swims around...


----------



## Williamleigh (Aug 20, 2009)

oh not what I wanted to hear


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

to big for a 15g anyways.


----------



## dj_clasik (Oct 1, 2009)

my firemouth never hides, hes in a 55 gallon with an oscar, jewel cichlid, geophagus, texas cichlid and 3 giant danios and hes the smallest fish in there less then 2 inches, the oscar is the biggest @ 5".

b4 the 55 gallon he was in a 25 gallon with an Acei Cichlid, a kissing gourami, a molly and a plecostomus and he always hid unless the others went near his cave, except he shared it with the plecostomus. the molly and gourami were murdered by the acei


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

mine are paired off an swim al around the tank in there with a pair of midas an pleco ....
but not shy at all


----------



## Williamleigh (Aug 20, 2009)

it would be on its own though right?


----------



## CLOWN LOACH (Nov 18, 2007)

I have always found then to be painfully shy by themselves...................


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

Alone shy. Only a few are not shy but require LARGE tanks.Reds/midas , flowerhorns etc. but most fish if given a hiding spot being in a tank alone.. will hide.


----------



## Williamleigh (Aug 20, 2009)

Part from cons they never hide and they try biting you through glass


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I have never had a con this agressive before other then when breeding.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

my cons not that aggressive just attention hungry an food hungry too lol...


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have two. One is always out swimming around and the other never comes out...he hides in a log and never comes out unless it's feeding time.


----------



## Williamleigh (Aug 20, 2009)

yer if i put my finger on the glass he tried to bite it 
lol


----------



## Williamleigh (Aug 20, 2009)

yer if i put my finger on the glass he tried to bite it 
lol


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

neither of my cons or fm are that aggressive they just attck everyone else i have 2 cons disputing over a male who likes to nip at them both..lol
my fms have paired an attack anythign near them like the jag or the other cichlids


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

I have 1 firemouth and he is not really shy just content. Then again he is in a tank with a RD and a Midas... 

Jeremy


----------

